# Hello from Colorado



## Crodentia (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi there, I'm Crodentia (or Crod, if you prefer). I'm an aspiring author living in Colorado. Currently I'm working on my debut novel, a post-apocalyptic science fiction I've been procrastinating on for several years. I finished my "zero draft" during NaNoWriMo, and I'm hoping to have the first rough draft done by March 31st of next year. I lean toward "hard" science fiction (less Roddenberry, more Bradbury), but I also write noir and other things I couldn't really classify.

I'm pretty much an open book (pun shamelessly intended), so if you have a question, feel free to throw it out there. I'm looking forward to jumping into the forums and learning from the experiences of others.


----------



## Boofy (Dec 27, 2014)

Ah, puns ^^ Very good!

I'm Boofy, also new :3 I've always been enamoured of Science fiction, a little Dune Saga here, The Book of the New Sun there, though I lean towards the whimsical more often than not. I so hope you post something of your writing for us to read at some point ^^


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome my fellow Coloradan!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Crod. Good to have you aboard

After you get ten meaningful posts outside of the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own works as well as choose your own avatar and signature.

So take a look around. Do a critique or two. Get involved in discussions. make yourself at ho,e. There is a lot to do here 

So welcome to the forums


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome, Crod. Lots of good ol' Colorado folk here representing. 303! Er....970! ... Er 719? 720? Whichever. Welcome!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Dec 27, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Welcome, Crod. Lots of good ol' Colorado folk here representing. 303! Er....970! ... Er 719? 720? Whichever. Welcome!



This be 720 hood here son! Hoo Hoo! This my house!


----------



## Crodentia (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow, thank you all for the warm welcome. I'm representing 719 here, though I'd really rather be in Florida (we hates nasty snows, yes we do, precious). I'll be sure to get involved, and to check out the work I see here. I could certainly use the practice for critique, as I haven't found a good critique partner among my friends. I do attend a writing group in Colorado Springs that is non-critique, and yet surprisingly helpful with my writing.

Again, thank you all for the welcome.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 27, 2014)

Lots of good critique opportunities here, both to hone your critique skills and to get feedback on your writing. Hope you find value in this site as so many of us have.

Cheers 
P


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Dec 27, 2014)

^What he said. Stick around


----------



## Crodentia (Dec 27, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Lots of good critique opportunities here, both to hone your critique skills and to get feedback on your writing. Hope you find value in this site as so many of us have.
> 
> Cheers
> P



With the atmosphere I've already experienced here, I'm sure I'll form some great relationships. My last critique partner is a good friend, but he has the skin of an air bubble. He "critiqued" my work with one comment ("that was great!"), and nearly cried when I pointed out seven punctuation errors on his first page. He's a fragile fellow, so I'm sure I'll find someone with a thicker hide here.


----------



## joshybo (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard, Crodo Baggins (yes, I saw what you did up there)!  Critiques are my favorite part about this site.  The writers here are very good to both dish it out and take it, so don't be shy yourself.  Hope to read your work very soon and if you ever need a critique, feel free to message me if you don't get adequate responses.  I would say "Welcome!" again here, but that'd seem redundant, so I'll just trail off awkwardly instead.


----------



## Crodentia (Dec 27, 2014)

The Redundant Department of Departmental Redundancy thanks you for your welcome, sir.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome--I have read your poetry, and you are off to a wonderful start! I am always thrilled when we get a new poet--and a really good one like you is a special treat. You have a unique style, and skill? Oh yes! "Bye Boy" is exceptional. I will be stalking--er-- following everything you write. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Nellie (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Crod,

I'm in Colorado, also, the south Denver metro area. Welcome to the writing forum. I am looking forward to your work since you are an aspiring author. Have fun.


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome aboard, Crod.


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2014)

View attachment 7121


----------



## Crodentia (Dec 30, 2014)

I actually hate Colorado. 99% of the state doesn't look like the photos you see. There are so many reasons to dislike Colorado; I'd much rather live in Florida. It's hot and humid there, which is just fine by me.


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2014)

Crodentia said:


> I actually hate Colorado. 99% of the state doesn't look like the photos you see. There are so many reasons to dislike Colorado; I'd much rather live in Florida. It's hot and humid there, which is just fine by me.



Any area is going photos of its best side and CO will maintain its reputation as 'beautiful' no matter what anybody says.:greedy_dollars:

Anyway welcome to the board.:welcome:


----------

